# Mother in Law visit visa to UK



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish to bring my mother in Law over for one month to uk.
While the golden rule is to show proof she will return.....how can I do that?

She has limited funds in bank
She is not sure if she is noted on title deed 
She had visited Thailand last year to see one of her seven grown up children & returned on time

What we can't show on paper is 
She looks after the grand children 
She cooks all the dinners
She looks after the family house
She co ordinates matters with all the family members

I shall sponsor her in uk in all matters....while her daughter will purchase the flight ticket

If I delayed her visit for six months and put money in her PP bank account for six months would that help? ( not ideal as we wish her to visit this summer)


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

IF the U.K. embassy in Manila is as strict as the US embassy, the answer would be NO way Jose!

What we like or think it's ok may not be ok for governments.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We had the mother in law visit for 6 months similar situation, no problem with the visa but YMMV.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We had a lawyer help us get the mother in-law a passport and Visa to Guam, she had no title or deed to her property.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

DED said:


> I wish to bring my mother in Law over for one month to uk.
> While the golden rule is to show proof she will return.....how can I do that?
> 
> She has limited funds in bank
> ...


Sponser her with a return ticket, show your financial situation, explain who the recipient is in relation to your situation. Easy peasy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would suggest not buying a ticket until you have a visa. You have 3 month from issue to us it.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

*M-I-L visit*

Thanks all for your replies

Gary sorry I don't know what this (sorry) YMMD
I have no problems submitting my financial documents to immigrants
BUT have a big problem showing the family my documents....so cab I apply for online myself ?
Or local agency wants 15000 pp to deal with it but still not sure if send my financial position to them is right


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DED said:


> Thanks all for your replies
> 
> Gary sorry I don't know what this (sorry) YMMD
> I have no problems submitting my financial documents to immigrants
> ...


Your Milage May Vary. All the agent is going to do is fill the form for you, it's just money to hold the pen for you. Save yourself some money and fill it in yourself. The visa has changed a lot since we brought the MIL over. Now I believe it's all one standard visa. I can only suggest you fill in the application whit what information you have and take a chance.


----------



## benchmark (May 7, 2015)

I wouldn't seed her account as the embassy will want to see her accounts and will ask questions where the money came from. Tried the same for my brother in law a number of years ago and he was denied.


----------



## petew2oz (Jan 31, 2010)

I have had my mother in law over several times and as long as you sponser her, ( the first visa is a pain, and wait until she get visa first before buying ticket), when she applies for second visa there is no problem. You have to state she will be staying with you, you will be responsible for her monies and not the state etc. As long you are on the council tax /voting roll so they can check on you, you should be ok. I hope I have been some help
Pete


----------

